# Οι μεταμορφώσεις του Théo Sarapo



## Costas (Jun 19, 2010)

Μικρός, χρόνια προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ το γαλλικό r όπως μου είχαν πει, δηλ. ως ένα γαλλικό αντίστοιχο του ελληνικού ρο, και να το προφέρω γαλλικά μεν, αλλά έχοντας στο βάθος του μυαλού μου ως σημείο εκκίνησης το ελληνικό ρο. Μεγάλος, συνειδητοποίησα ότι το γαλλικό r είναι το ελληνικό γ στις συλλαβές γα, γο, γου, κι έτσι το λέω πια και στους Γάλλους και τις Γαλλίδες που ενδιαφέρονται για τη νεοελληνική προφορά: "το γάμμα μας είναι το δικό σας r όταν ακολουθεί α, ο, ου, και είναι το δικό σας (i)llé, (i)lli όταν ακολουθεί ε, ι".

Η Edith Piaff στο τέλος της ζωής της παντρεύτηκε τον Ελληνικής καταγωγής Παριζιάνο τραγουδιστή Θεοφάνη Λαμπούκα και του έδωσε το καλλιτεχνικό ψευδώνυμο Théo Sarapo, που προφέρεται Σαγαπό, όπως ακριβώς πρέπει, δηλαδή. Αν όμως το μεταγράψουμε, θα γράψουμε Σαραπό, όπερ άτοπον. Επίσης, πρόσφατα, δε θυμάμαι πού, κάποιος Έλληνας τον είπε Τεό Σαγκαπό, αντλώντας από τον στάνταρ μεταγραμματισμό του _Σ' αγαπώ_ σε S'agapo, ενώ στα γαλλικά θα 'πρεπε να 'ναι Sarapo, όπως μας δίδαξε ο ίδιος ο Théo. Κοινώς, μύλος! Ο συγκεκριμένος καλλιτέχνης θα 'πρεπε στα ελληνικά να αποδίδεται, κατά τη γνώμη μου, Τεό Σαγαπό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2010)

Προτείνεις μια εξαίρεση στη μεταγραφή — σε μια μεταγραφή που, έτσι κι αλλιώς, απαιτεί πραγματολογική γνώση. Μπορείς να το γράψεις με σωστό μεταγραμματισμό, αλλά θα πρέπει να καταλάβει ο άλλος ότι και στα ελληνικά θα πρέπει να το διαβάσει σαν τον μακαρίτη το Ράλλη, [σαγαπό] το _Σαραπό_, όπως κάποιοι διαβάζουν [ˈɡøːtə] τον Γκαίτε/Γκέτε και με παχύ «σ» τον Σοπέν. Ή Σαγαπό, οπότε καταλαβαίνει ότι από πίσω βρίσκεται το ελληνικό «σ' αγαπώ», αλλά του μένει η απορία. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση κάτι καταλαβαίνει και το προφέρει και σωστά. Σαν το _μαγιό_. Αρκεί να μη δούμε την πρακτική να επεκτείνεται, μη δούμε τον Γοζέ Γκαγοντί και τη Λέζλι Καγόν. :)


----------

